# مشروع مدرسة البترول والتعدين بمنطقة العين السخنه بالسويس



## eng_ahmed_refaat (3 أغسطس 2008)

ارجو منكم النقد والتحليل


----------



## eng_ahmed_refaat (3 أغسطس 2008)

[/IMG]


----------



## hanita (2 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم لو سمحتم اريد عنوان او تليفون مدرسه البترول والتعدين بالعين السخنه شكرا


----------



## mohamed2009 (2 يوليو 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## الشفق الابيض (4 يوليو 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*​


----------



## الشفق الابيض (4 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم لو تتكرم اخي علينا و تضع لنا مخططات اوتوكاد لاني في امس الحاجة اليهم في مشروعي بسرعة عاجلة و شكرا


----------



## الهضبة الوسطي (12 يوليو 2010)

ارجو من الاخوة الافاضل عنوان او رقم تليفون مدرسه البترول والتعدين بالعين السخنه شكرا


----------



## mohamed.n (20 يوليو 2010)

ارجوكممممممم اريد رقم التيليفون او العنوان ارجوووووووووكم ده رقمي 0182899473 وده ايميلي [email protected]


----------



## mohamed.n (20 يوليو 2010)

ارجو ان يكون في اسرع وقت ممكن
شكرا


----------



## mohamed.n (20 يوليو 2010)

اسف رقمي 0182899473


----------

